# Mainframe IT developer job in Germany.



## hurtled

Hi All, 

I am living in Bangalore. I wish to apply for a job seeker visa :fingerscrossed:. 

My concerns are :

1. I don't know German so will I be able to find a job in Germany with English alone. I am not averse to learn German. 

2. Are there enough openings in Mainframe IT in Germany. 

3. What would be the average pay that one can expect in IT with 6.25yrs of experience. 

And if anyone in Bangalore are also in the same boat as I am, I will be glad to meet a new friend.

Thanks,
Harish.A


----------



## MrTweek

1. Yes, it's possible. It will be harder, but in large international companies employees will be expected to know English anyway, so if they have trouble finding someone, they will consider you.
2. Define 'enough'  Check websites like monster.de or jobscout24.de for current openings.
3. That is hard to tell... can be anything between 50K and 80K, I think. Then again, if you are new in a country, there's a chance that you have to start low and make your way up within the first 1-3 years.


----------



## hurtled

Thanks for the reply. 

1. Nice to hear that. 

2. Many say Mainframe is dying and it is not worth trying for a job in Mainframe. I was just wondering is it that bad in germany to find a job in Mainframe. 

3. What would be a decent enough salary for two persons, while only one is earning. 

thanks,


----------



## mssajith

Harish, Did you make any move further? I also see it is easy to get a Visa. I see plenty of mainframe jobs posted in German websites. Please let me know the result of your attempt. Thanks!


----------

